# First timer



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello to all. I am hoping, within the next few years, when i start to drive, to go into landscaping and plowing with a friend of mine payup . I was thinking to get a Jeep wrangler, possibly a used 2007 when i get the money. Are wranglers any good at plowing? How do they hold up? a stick or auto? I know that the trailer rate is only 2000 lbs, but can timbrens help? 

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

well, i might buy the truck now, but does anyone have any suggestions? coments?


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

STAY IN SCHOOL AND LEARN EVERYTHING YOU CAN. Lol


----------

